# Clutch recommendations



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Installing Magnuson TVS 2300 end of month, any clutch recommendations, Monster, Spec, ZR? Will a stock clutch with 43k and no issues hold up to the Magnuson? Thanks


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

I dont have any experience with any of those clutches but Monster seems so be a popular choice, I have heard alot of negatives about spec. are you wanting a twin disc clutch? or a strong single?


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Thinking of a strong single only, maybe McLeod as well. I was also thinking about a GM corvette clutch install. Will be doing slave cyclinder and speed bleeder as well. Thought about Tick performance.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'd go with a Monster for that power level. They just seem to work.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

SWGOAT said:


> Installing Magnuson TVS 2300 end of month, any clutch recommendations, Monster, Spec, ZR? Will a stock clutch with 43k and no issues hold up to the Magnuson? Thanks


Good luck on a stock clutch with FI! Mine started going the day I installed a cam.lol

Monster clutches have a great reputation for holding big power.I have the level 2 Monster(rated to 550rwhp) and what little time I've had it it seems to be all that it's advertised to be.


----------

